# 43rd Annual CHICANO PARK DAY Celebration in San Diego, Califas



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

_*The 43rd celebration of Chicano Park*_ will take place on Saturday, April 20, 2013 from 10 am to 5 pm in historic Chicano Park, located in the Barrio Logan community, south of downtown San Diego, under the San Diego-Coronado bridge. *This family event is always free and open to the public*. 
The theme for this year's celebration is "*Chicano Park: A National Chicano Treasure, Aztlan's Jewel*." 

*Chicano Park Day 2012 video. *





*More details* @ http://chicano-park.org/


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:wave: :shh:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

BROWN PRIDE SENT 8 REGISTRATION FORMS YESTERDAY! Going with some members of Duke's OC and Contagious so cal! Its gonna be a good one!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> BROWN PRIDE SENT 8 REGISTRATION FORMS YESTERDAY! Going with some members of Duke's OC and Contagious so cal! Its gonna be a good one!


Yes Sir. TTT for Chicano Park


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Style
morningwood

Sent in our registrations....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Strictly Family sent in six registration forms yesterday


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

FIRME!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice, wish I could be there!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

LOOKING FORWARD TO IT.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Suave Danza Azteca Mexhika Will be there showing cultura !


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks like they sold out already


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep, SOLD OUT! Confirmed.

I hope you still come out and support this great event. I'll have a booth this year selling my Tees & my Lowrider photo book "Lowrider Oldies Volume 1" Lowriders, Customs, & Firme Oldies. 

See you in April.

Xavier


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

por seguRO X!!!



xavierthexman said:


> Yep, SOLD OUT! Confirmed.
> 
> I hope you still come out and support this great event. I'll have a booth this year selling my Tees & my Lowrider photo book "Lowrider Oldies Volume 1" Lowriders, Customs, & Firme Oldies.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

CANT WAIT! ITS GONNA BE FIRME LIKE ALWAYZ!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

xavierthexman said:


> Yep, SOLD OUT! Confirmed.
> 
> I hope you still come out and support this great event. I'll have a booth this year selling my Tees & my Lowrider photo book "Lowrider Oldies Volume 1" Lowriders, Customs, & Firme Oldies.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

How do we find out our corfirmation information?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 68RIVIERA (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

A must see every year!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this year


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Looking forward to this year


Ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Lo Nuestro C.C. will b there again this yr. 4 cars and a bike!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

This is gonna be crackin


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

O class gonna caravan down to the big SD


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

*Saturday*

*Apr 20*
71° Lo 55°
RealFeel® *76°* / Lo *54°**

:nicoderm: *:h5: :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

​CHUCKS FROM THE 818 WILL BE OUT THERE..


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

My first time there and I had blast!! Great event!!! 
watch?v=Bq9U8tiBSdU&list=UUOmZF51APyn0oNkjdk3zjpg&index=1


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn I missed it this year. But great video


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> My first time there and I had blast!! Great event!!!
> watch?v=Bq9U8tiBSdU&list=UUOmZF51APyn0oNkjdk3zjpg&index=1


Who sings that song and what's the name of the rola?


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a good time at Chicano park


----------



## hot64 (Jan 17, 2006)

I wont miss it nice year:facepalm:


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

good show:thumbsup:

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:  I HAD A GOOD TIME AT CHICANO PARK.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here's some of the pics i took.............


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

well that's all i got, nice day at the park. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

*FROM THE 818 TO CHICANO PARK*


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

First time attending this show, had a blast! Badass rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Firme time...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

_*KLIQUE C.C. STRAIGHT REPRESENTING



*_


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Viva Chicano Park 2013


----------

